# Daiden 8kva diesel generator



## lovebuine (Jul 6, 2021)

I wanted to buy this big expensive generator and have it on automatic if no power
I have 4 aircon, where input is 930 watt and a water motorpump 750watt.

now suddenly the installer said, you cant have aircon connected to the generator
because it needs 3 times more power in startup fast for aircons.
as i know its a split of a second, anyway, is it true? that the generator will get ruin and
I need to disconnect all my aircon for this generator?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so what is the voltage and HZ where you are?

and brands and models of the air con units?
a soft start unit on each air con unit sure helps on the inrush!


----------



## lovebuine (Jul 6, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so what is the voltage and HZ where you are?
> 
> and brands and models of the air con units?
> a soft start unit on each air con unit sure helps on the inrush!


its hmm 220 volt and 60 hz and aircon unit is LG HSN09ISS 1hp


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ahhh
inverter air con unit
4.4 amp run....
15 amp breaker
so what generators are you looking at???
make and models please


----------



## lovebuine (Jul 6, 2021)

iowagold said:


> ahhh
> inverter air con unit
> 4.4 amp run....
> 15 amp breaker
> ...


Daiden 8KVA SUPER Silent Diesel Generator
Generator
Model: DDG8000ES
Type: SINGLE PHASE
Voltage Regulator: AVR
Frequency: 60Hz
Max. AC Output: 7.0KVA
Rated AC Output: 6.5KVA
Rated AC Voltage: 220V
Power Factor: 1.0
the shop also tells, the generator will burn, if overload. maybe i need bigger.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well the gen set should be good to run one air con unit.
if the gen set is really at 20 amps output.
you need 40 amps just to run the 2 air con units.
then use led lights for the house.
it does not leave you any extra for the fridge or freezer in the house.

you are at 4.5 amps run.... but the start up is the key..

I would get a good set of power meters setup on the grid panel so you can look at the real power demand of your system.


----------



## lovebuine (Jul 6, 2021)

wow okay I guess I will skip all aircon, what about a motorpump for the water? its the same? it used a lot in the start up fase? I know the motorpump use 750 watts


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

My old Honda EM3500 could run my 240 volt water well pump with no problem.


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Winter storm where?


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

lovebuine said:


> LG HSN09ISS


A 5kw generator will easily run that unit as it is equivalent to about 12,000 BTU and since it is an inverter, it starts up at very low speed/power and slowly will run at about 500-600 watts of power in Stage 1 mode. Unsure if you have user control to maintain it and override start of Stage 2. Even then - based on the Spec Sheet details, Stage 2 at 1kw, a 7kw generator should easily handle it.

*Product details of LG Dual Inverter Compressor - HSN09ISS 1.0 HP*

Dual Inverter
Energy Saving
Fast Cooling
Low noise
Simple and Slim Design
Gold Fin
Cooling Capacity9,706 Kj/hCapacity Rate-(Min)2,321 Kj/h
Capacity Rate-(Max)12,555 Kj/hPower Input-(Rated)770 Watts
Power Input-(Min)200 WattsPower Input-(Max)1,000 Watts
Energy Efficiency Ratio12.61 Kj/hWPower Supply(Φ,V,Hz)1/230/60
Compressor TypeTwin RotaryCompressor MotorBLDC
Condenser TypeGold FinRefrigerant TypeR32
Indoor Unit (H/M/L/S-Low) (dB(A)±3)39/33/27/21dB(A)±3Outdoor Unit (M) (dB(A)±3)50dB(A)±3
Indoor Unit (WxHxD) mm837*308*189Indoor Unit (Net Weight)8.7 kg
Outdoor Unit (WxHxD) mm720*500*230Outdoor Unit (Net Weight)21.7 kg


----------



## lovebuine (Jul 6, 2021)

pipe said:


> A 5kw generator will easily run that unit as it is equivalent to about 12,000 BTU and since it is an inverter, it starts up at very low speed/power and slowly will run at about 500-600 watts of power in Stage 1 mode. Unsure if you have user control to maintain it and override start of Stage 2. Even then - based on the Spec Sheet details, Stage 2 at 1kw, a 7kw generator should easily handle it.
> 
> *Product details of LG Dual Inverter Compressor - HSN09ISS 1.0 HP*
> 
> ...


now I get even more confused because iwagold said I can only run 1 aircon unit with my 8kw generator and no space for fridge and ref, and that is very important also.


----------



## lovebuine (Jul 6, 2021)

I have take a pic of the name plate of aircon, it said max 1130 watt, 7.4A, and my daiden have max 29.9A, meaning I can have 1 of those aircon on, all led light, and smart tv and ref that is smart inverter and a pool pump that is max 1200 watt. 9.5A


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

lovebuine said:


> I have take a pic of the name plate of aircon---


..Confirms that you can indeed easily run both inverters and much more on that generator as there is no startup load on the air conditioners.

As to pool pump, if it is a variable speed type, perhaps program it to run at a low speed mode while using generator-- that is what we do on our houses with pools. 

Are there any other large uses of power, example Water heater, Well pump -- if yes, consider switching these off before starting generator.

..ha kul att räkna ut det


----------



## lovebuine (Jul 6, 2021)

pipe said:


> ..Confirms that you can indeed easily run both inverters and much more on that generator as there is no startup load on the air conditioners.
> 
> As to pool pump, if it is a variable speed type, perhaps program it to run at a low speed mode while using generator-- that is what we do on our houses with pools.
> 
> ...


pool pump dont have variable speed, so thats why I go for the max input of 1200 watt. water heater and well pump wont be on generator, because its high watt that water heater, and not so important also.


----------

